
OkCupid,2.8M profiles out of 3.2M tested, open to all by default - yakamok
http://yakamo.org/?p=112
======
minimaxir
By sheer coincidence a research dataset containing OKCupid data was released
today: [https://osf.io/p9ixw/](https://osf.io/p9ixw/)

I looked through it and it's very robust. I should have a few data
visualizations up using it soon.

~~~
yakamok
give me an email i would love to see some more visualizations, what do you
use?

~~~
minimaxir
I use R and ggplot2 for my visualizations (coincidentally those are also the
tools used for the linked paper). Most of my visualizations are on my blog.
(check HN profile)

~~~
yakamok
Love the Taxi article!!

------
cshimmin
To the author: scientific notation (with only 2-3 digits of precision) would
make most of this much more readable. Also avg and std deviation are usually
more informative than avg + max. Or better yet just make a histogram (probably
with log axes). Cool article!

------
_asummers
Totally not important to the content of the article, but to the author: your
date line is broken. It's saying it was published on 2016-0-0, currently.

~~~
yakamok
cheers fixing it now

------
bcherny
Are you saying 42% of profiles are empty? That would seem to indicate that
OkCupid is really puffing up their MAU numbers.

~~~
yakamok
yeah i noticed it a lot while checking profiles that there was just nothing
written up at all. never really thought about it being a fake profile.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
Not Okcupid, but another dating site I went to had one profile message me. In
her hobbies list it said "I really enjoy: NULL"

~~~
thevibesman
I've seen a few women* list a programing language in addition to other
languages on online dating profiles.

* I'm sure there are some men that do it too, but I don't browse those profiles.

------
serge2k
> My personal opinion is that profiles should be set as private by default as
> people don't often investigate the options they have, even i didnt realise
> my profile could be viewed publicly by the rest of the world.

It's a dating site.

~~~
minimaxir
To clarify, the default state is that the profile is available to _logged-out
users_.

~~~
parenthephobia
Is that worse than it being available to logged-in users?

Sure, you can't control what randoms on the Internet might look at your public
profile, but you can't control who signs up for OKC accounts and looks at your
private one, either.

